# newbie needs help with a Noma snowblower



## suprz (May 6, 2011)

Hello, I was just given a Noma 10HP 27 Inch snowblower for free, I has some issues that I need to fix before the first snowflakes fall though....

1- The engine surges wether at idle, or full thottle, and it seems to run a little better when on partial choke. (I am thinking a carb rebuild?) 

2- The auger engagement cable is missing. I mean the entire cable! I took the belt cover off and there is nothing there either! When the engine is running, the auger is turning though. I am not sure it should be doing that without the cable being on and under tension. so do you think someone rigged this thing?

3- someone through bolted the augers instead of using shear pins, I have those soaked with PBlaster right now so i can replace them. 

4- there are no spring clips for the wheel so that i can change it from 2 wheel drive to 1 wheel drive, there are just bolts. I can pick that up easy enough i hope.

The 2 biggest issues are the engine surging, and the auger cable. I have been trying to get a picture or a repair manual online but cant find one. The Model # is 627104X8, the Serial # is S004557760823, and the Code# is 7316. Any help is appreciated. I am not a newbie to small engines, or stuff like that, but this is my first BIG snowblower.

It should really help eleviate some of my back aches this winter


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

1. Yea that sounds like the carb. Hopefully it just needs a little cleaning and will be good. You can pull the bowl and check that without taking everything else apart if you want. Just make sure the float doesn't fall and drop the needle. If you tip it up on the nose first you shouldn't have any problems.

2. Sure does sound like someone rigged it. It might have too short of a belt on it or it might just have the idler pulley held tight by a spring or something.

3. Some shear pins actually are bolts. However, given the other issues you found might want to make sure or just replace them with proper shear bolts because who knows what else that guy did. After you get them out make sure the augers get some grease and are not rusted in place on the shaft too.

4. Those clip things should be available at hardware stores.


----------



## suprz (May 6, 2011)

I took off the belt cover just now, and there is a spring putting tension on the auger belt....I wish i could find a repair manual....


----------

